# My bow. (pleco I.D pls as well)



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

So after being out of the hobby and only having a cichlid tank that I basically let go, and then having lobsters/crays for a while I got a sudden burst to start over.

Got this tank and another 30g for free along with a TON of other stuff. ( to give you a idea there were 5 filters and that was just scratching the surface of what I was given)

I'm not sure of the acual size of the bowfront 45? 46? maybe
So heres what in it now.

4 red lyretail guppys (all male)
3 pink coral guppys (all male)
2 electric blue rams 
4 red tail calico plattys
4 plattys ( red tail,yellow/green body and a high fin.. forget what they are called ;P )
2 platinum pearlscale angels
5 neon tetras
2 female betas
1 golden algea eater
2 plecos (** if somebody could I.D them that would be awsome**)
1 ramshorn snail
6 spotted "nitrate" snails
2 golden clams
aaaand plants
Got two filters going. One for carbon and micro filtering and a eheim for polishing the water ( I.E waste and floating stuff)

























































































Cichlid tank
Got myself a 30g tank done just for these guys
4 male deepwater haps
2 golden algea eaters

























And a spur of the moment purchase...might breed him.. cant decide


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

The plecos look like calico bristlenose

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

The pleco is a Ancistrus sp. L182. Also known as a starlight


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

well its deff bristlenose

it might be l182 but im not sure









here is pic of calico


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

The pic you are showing is a classic l183, also known as a white seam, or young 180/181/182 as only adult 183 still bare the which seam on their. The othe possibilities include the 181 and 180, though judging from the brown undertone, it's highly unlikely.

And that brown splotchy coloration is just a stress coloration or sign of an older individual.

The calico, which is a strain of the common, do not sport the fine white-ish spots.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys iv been scratching my head trying to figure out what they are.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hitch seems like he knows much more so Id take his opinion over mine. Just trying to help

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It looks a lot like L-182 to me as well. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------

